

Interview: From refugee, to teacher, to parent, now creator of UX-App - bramm
http://makers.gumwall.com/2015/05/06/maker-interview-eli-of-ux-app-high-school-teacher-designer-developer/

======
ux-app
Many thanks to Braden for putting this interview together. Braden reached out
to me after seeing my product on Designer News and was kind enough to offer me
the chance to talk about product development as a parent as well as some of
the features of UX-App.

If you'd like to see some of what can be achieved with UX-App then you can
check out my YouTube channel

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJcCuBcl_a2Zdmr01eSK1Gg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJcCuBcl_a2Zdmr01eSK1Gg)

Thanks again Braden!

Eli

